# Patty is gone :(



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

Saturday morning I lost my dear Patty.

I use to post about her all the time here.

She live a full 15 an a half year old life.

But I miss her so much. She died in my arms Saturday morning at the vet.

She no longer could walk her hips got so bad, and on her last day could even sit up to lay down.

We had a week to say goodbye and laid with her for 12 days straight each night sleeping very little.

I miss her so much. I got her out of college at 3 years old as a rescue and since then we never had a day apart. My house feels so empty. I am so down and hurt. My 4 year old GSD is feeding off me a little and the house is just not the same at all.

I will miss her and do miss her every waking minute of the day


----------



## kjo0701 (Jun 27, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

What a beautiful girl. And to spend over a decade together, all the adventures beyond college and growing up.... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl Patty. Forever is the only time span that would be enough. Take care.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I remember reading about Patty. She had a wonderful life with you.
Sheilah


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I remember your posts about Patty. I'm so sorry, no matter how long they live, it is never long enough. I know that she knows that she was very much loved - she was lucky to have found you. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So so sorry! It is never easy.


----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

she was amazing....just that one dog where there will never be another BOND like it. She died right in my arms never taking her eye off me.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

She was truly a beauty inside and out. My heart goes out to you and I am so sorry for your loss. I hope with time all the good memories will help ease your pain. RIP sweet Patty.


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

I am just so very sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

good bye miss Patty, run free.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss. She was a good looking girl!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I remember you and Patty well. I'm so sorry to hear that she's gone. It was always very clear how much she meant to you.


----------



## jeanmarie (May 8, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so sorry! She was a beautiful girl. I heard a song the other day and it struck a chord with me.

Death leaves a pain nobody can heal,
But the Love leaves a memory nobody can steal.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. My beloved GSD died this past July and almost made it to 12. I still tear up about him every day. Anyone who hasnt loved a gsd really would never understand. I wish I could scrub his neck with my hands and pet his soft fur cheeks and get a head tilt or goofy bark just one more time. I miss his puppy breath and his old dog breath that would wake me in the morning. his enthusiasm and drive to do pretty much any thing I wanted to do. Watching him sleep and kick his legs out while sleeping. Our dogs are so attuned to us and really live and breathe to be by our side. My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry. Thank you for giving your dog such a wonderful life. She will be waiting for you on the other side.


----------

